# Paint fumes harmful to reptiles ?



## Xboxguy (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm about to paint my room in the next couple of days and I'm wondering if the paint fumes would be harmful to my leopard gecko could someone give me some advice to if I should move him or leave him there 

Cheers


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes it is, advice would be to remove pets for a few days until fumes has cleared.
no amount of covering them over or opening a window will be enough to protect them unfortunately.


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

I removed all my wee furries and my leopard gecko (beardies in my room) when painting the living room  so yeh i would advise putting it in another room:2thumb: unless your using pond paint :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## jennas (Nov 6, 2010)

Rogue665 said:


> Yes it is, advice would be to remove pets for a few days until fumes has cleared.
> no amount of covering them over or opening a window will be enough to protect them unfortunately.


 
Same as above.:2thumb:


----------



## Xboxguy (Dec 17, 2012)

Ok thanks for the replies


----------

